# Hobbies why



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

so many adds and comps to do with hobbies, :? 
yes they are a nice yak not that i own one (Viking tempo) that ia m more than happy with.  
but do yous think they are worth "all" the extra dollars?


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

yep.....

i have an outback and pro angler, but i have never kayaked before and have always been a fisherman, they suit my needs and are great fun, the pro angler offers so much extra space for camping and the fact that i am a little large and clumsy person and i can stand up and cast/fish thats awsome....


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

yep +1


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Alster99 said:


> yep +1


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

This is getting tired.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

chris58 said:


> but do yous think they are worth "all" the extra dollars?


Only if you think so.

I think they are expensive considering what they are, but I'm glad I bought one first up rather than buying the paddle kayak I originally intended. I think I would have regretted it for the way I fish and would have either stuck it out and been dissapointed or spent more to upgrade later on.

Another way of looking at it is how would feel feel spending the same amount on jewellery or a holiday and what would you get out of that? My Hobie is my drug of choice at the moment.

For what I want out of my Hobie I consider it good value.

....but that doesn't mean you or the guy down the road should see it the same way.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

My hobbies are yak fishing, gardening, brewing, poultry and reptiles.
All of them are pretty expensive.
However, yak fishing has the lowest return for $$ invested of them all so far.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I think the features in the Hobie kayaks justify the asking price, I don't own one so am not biased one way or another 

Personally I think the question isnt whether they are good (becuase IMO they definately are), or if they are actually worth the asking price (again, IMO definately they are)

The only question is, do they suit your specific needs, and if so, do you want one (or two, or three ;-) ) - end of story 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Firstly, its HOBIE.... :?

Secondly, the choice is yours as to whether you spend your money on a Holden Barina or Holden Statesman. Comparing the cost of both cars isn't really equitable - they both do different things and provide different perceived value to their owners.

Same with kayaks.

x 2 on why are we still having this conversation? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Davey G said:


> x 2 on why are we still having this conversation? :shock:


x3

I can say that cant I?? - even though I posted a reply, I didnt start the thread? 8)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Personally I don't think Hobies are that expensive. They are not that much more than a comparable paddle craft by the time you factor in the seat and the accessories which are free with a Hobie and extras with other yaks. They are also unique in their operation which makes them worth more than a paddle yak of the same length. Don't buy one if you don't like them it really is that simple.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Dallas said:


> .....The only question is, do they suit your specific needs, and if so, do you want one ......


A very good reply Dallas.

My advice to anyone is to buy a kayak suitable for you and the conditions in which you will paddle.


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep they are great for fishing, but have their limitations. They are heavy & can be hard to transport & I wouldn't take them in some places an ordinary kayak could go.


----------



## fishguts (Oct 15, 2008)

A topic I would expect from a new member how many more times.
And yes they are worth every cent


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

hobies are good yaks [ espeacialy the 2010 models] .i spose u pay for the extra tecnology [ mirage system] so if u want to go that way then u pay the money .
they also have a fantastic warrenty and back up service .

The Quest is a Beutiful yak that has a supurb finish and is quite reasonably priced and has a competative price compaired to other paddle yaks of the same design .i was looking at buying one myself BUT the viking tempo suited my needs better [ i can take my kids with me ] and is cheaper still . not as well finished as the hobies but as i said perfect for my needs .

i would love to have a island adventurer but maybe in a few years .

but on the same vain there are so many good yaks around its just a matter of finding the model that suits your needs and is in your budget .

craig


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hobies are for fisho's that want to use kayaks

Paddles are for kayakers that want to fish


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

justcrusin said:


> *[Mod Edit - Inflammatory]*


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Dallas said:


> justcrusin said:
> 
> 
> > *[Mod Edit - Inflammatory]*
> ...


Almost looks like a real Mod Edit, even if I do say say myself ;-)


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would love a hobie for the hands free fishign but I have two busted knees from Mountain Biking so they are pretty much useless to me. More interested at the moment in a Stealth (or similar) if I win the lotto. I don't see the problem with paddling versus pedaling as I am either drfiting, live baiting for Kingies (ie stationary) or trolling. being able to pedal is probably good while on a big fish but not a show stopper from what I see.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Why not?
I have yet to see any proof that owning a Hobie increases your catch rate, maybe for Bream :? , but I rarely target Bream in the Kayak. Much prefer to catch them land base. Cant see much point in paddling out 20mtrs to cast towards the shore any how.
I like my paddle craft as it is uncomplicated and gets me to where I need to fish in what ever the conditions (within reason) and then my skills as a fisherman come to play (well some times  )
But the main reason I have no intrest in Hobies, are the "Fan Boys", nothing turns me off a product more, than someone pushing it cause they own one and cause they have one, so must everyone else. If something is good it will sell it self and doesnt need anyone constantly plugging it with ridiculous statements like JC's.
Enjoy your chosen craft and go fishing. I would but its too bloody windy  .


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Rhino said:


> This is getting tired.


Agreed...



Scott said:


> Personally I don't think Hobies are that expensive. They are not that much more than a comparable paddle craft by the time you factor in the seat and the accessories which are free with a Hobie and extras with other yaks. They are also unique in their operation which makes them worth more than a paddle yak of the same length. Don't buy one if you don't like them it really is that simple.


Agree even more.....



ArWeTherYet said:


> If something is good it will sell it self and doesnt need anyone constantly plugging it with ridiculous statements like JC's.


Trust me....after assisting with several Demo Days they *DO* sell themselves - moreso than many people realise. 

Bart70


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

"Re: Hobbies why"

why not?

Im only new to yak fishing and yakking in general. i like my pro angler, id like an adventure island. so i could see my self with two hobies(no not at once). i could also see my self in a number of other yaks but i liked the pro angler. maybe next yak i buy if ever will be a paddler who knows but really if you dont like em dont buy em its simple. theres alot of happy hobie owners and alot of happy viking tempo owners too im sure. im also sure id catch more fish in a hobie than a paddle yak...........now dont go all getting cranky at me at once i meant that only in the context that if i had to paddle id never get far from where i launched id just spend hours paddling round in circles attempting to get somewere(my mum says im special)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dan85 said:


> "Re: Hobbies why"
> 
> id just spend hours paddling round in circles attempting to get somewere(my mum says im special)


Oh....Trust me....you are right at home here! ;-) ;-)

Some people say I am "special" too.......

Bart70


----------



## Jester (Feb 15, 2008)

i think they are so popular because they are so much easier for the lazy people and this has whats excelled their popularity.

As Australia is now the fattest nation in the world, and most people are so unfit, these are a good option for the ones who can not be bothered with the fitness and energy involved of paddling and the nation has lapped them up for this reason.

I think about 90% of people I see on them out on the water are overweight, so I think this is one of the major reasons. (have a look next time your out)

As for hands free fishing, this is rubbish and nothing more than a marketing ploy. Anyone can troll hands free............and no................they are not worth the money................how can something that costs about $500 to manufacture be worth $2,500????????????? You can buy a poly boat for less!!


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Jester said:


> i think they are so popular because they are so much easier for the lazy people and this has whats excelled their popularity.
> 
> As Australia is now the fattest nation in the world, and most people are so unfit, these are a good option for the ones who can not be bothered with the fitness and energy involved of paddling and the nation has lapped them up for this reason.
> 
> ...


DALLAS! MUPPET PICTURE TO THREAD, STAT!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Enjoy your chosen craft and go fishing. I would but its too bloody windy  .


You need a sailyboat then. 

Red.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Is this a loaded question? I can see no good coming from it other than once again splitting things into US and THEM, and starting yet another arguement on the subject, but I'll go ahead and answer it anyway.

I'm one of those who bought a Hobie! In fact I've now bought two, AND I'd buy another one! I recon somewhere down the track I might get one of them sailing ones, the Hobie Adventure Island.

I'm really enjoying my current kayak........... it WAS bl**dy expensive for a piece of plastic though, so I'm making sure I get my money's worth out of it by using it often.

Having said this, I wanna ask why ALL rotomoulded plastic kayaks are so expensive? They are made from recycled granulated plastic which is worth bugger all (I have a family member who until recently operated a business in plastic recycling over in Hong Kong). It's ground down really fine, almost to a powder, colour is added, it's heated up and spun around in a mould until it's kayak shaped and cooled, then it's worth no less than $600 for ANY little kayak of any description on the market, with most decent kayaks being worth much much more.

If it just comes down to money, I guess the Hobie with Mirage drive is worth about $1000-1200 more than a comparable paddle kayak, so you would need to ask yourself if a mirage drive, lifejacket and seat are worth that amount to you I guess.

I started out buying a kayak due to an accident as I wanted to work on my fitness and get over an injury. I'm really a boat fisho at heart, yep, one of those stinkboaters who have a bad reputation as being noisy, smelly and in ya face. Who ruin the serenity, who are too highly strung, and who just don't understand what the kayakers all know.

I bought my kayak secondhand, and it just happened to be a Hobie. I didn't know anything too much about Hobies (or any other kayaks) although I did research kayaks prior to parting with my money. Any reputable brand of 12-14 foot kayak would have done me, but this Hobie kayak was well priced, was being sold by someone I know and trust, and it looked like the ducks guts of kayaks, so I bought it. It was a Quest, Hobie paddle version.

Once I owned the Quest I started doing a lot more research into kayaks and brands, and discovered the benefits of the mirage drive Hobies for the type of fishing that I enjoy!

I spend a lot of time chucking lures at Bream. Mainly because I live in a cold and windy sh*thole down south, and Bream can be found in sheltered waters (estuaries and creeks) where I can take the kayak regardless of outside conditions, rather than being homebound most of the year due to crappy conditions unconducive to peaceful and serene kayaking. I'm not an extreme athlete who wants to battle waves in all weather conditions.

For the style of lure spinning I enjoy my casts have to be very accurately placed, and I don't anchor. Also for this type of fishing the paddle kayak wasn't cutting the mustard, because I was constantly at the mercy of wind and tide. I needed to use the paddle to hold my position, and simultaneously throw accurate casts into the mangroves. This was proving difficult without growing at least one more limb kitted out with an opposable thumb.

I soon upgraded the Quest to a mirage drive version (Hobie Outback), and now I'm one of THEM . One of those Hobie owners who get segregated from the pack and talked about for the type of kayak I chose to buy!

Funny thing is, there must be a lot of others like me around, because they seem to be about the most popular brand of kayak currently being sold on the market. I recall a poll on kayakers (maybe even on this website from memory, but don't quote me on that) not so long back showing the Hobie Outback to be the most popular kayak amongst our demographic group. Why is that? Are kayakers just easily swayed by hype, spin and marketting? Are kayakers stupid? Do kayakers like to just buy the most expensive they can find? Am I missing something?

As far as I'm concerned though, I dont care if anyone thinks it's a w*nk, if anyone thinks it's overpriced, if anyone thinks it's a gimmick, or if anyone wants to talk about me because I own one of them Hobies.

I think my Hobie is fantastic for what I expect out of a kayak, but I don't think it's the be all and end all of kayaks. It has it's faults and failings as well as it's good points, and I think improvements can still be made. Overall I'd have to give it a definate thumbs up, and I recon I've probably gotten my moneys worth by comparison.

I like it, I'm happy, and I'm not gonna try pushing you or anyone else into buying one. You can go out and buy whatever kayak you like, whatever you think is reasonably priced, or whatever you think will suit YOUR needs and I'll applaud you on your decision and encourage you to get out and make the most of it.

If you see me around out there, don't knock me for owning a Hobie though or spending my money on one, coz I just wanna be left alone to go fishing and enjoy myself in it, that's the reason I bought the thing! In return, I wont knock you on your choice of kayak, how much you spent on it, or whether I like it.

If you ASK me about my kayak or my opinion on them I'll certainly tell you, and I'll tell you honestly, both the good and the bad, but apart from that, you do your thing and I'll do mine. In fact, you may not even know that I'm around, coz I tend to keep to myself when I'm fishing from it. I disappear into the little mangrove creeks looking for those Bream you also think aren't worth catching, and I try to stay away from the masses.

It's funny but I've really noticed how the so called cameraderie of kayakers (which I've read sets them apart from the stinkboaters) seems to all dissolve when it comes to the brand of kayak you buy, the fish you prefer to target, and whether you like to fish in competitions/tournaments or not.

Me personally, I fall into all three categories, Hobie, Bream and Competition, which seems to be what most of the fishing kayaking arguements on this site are all about. I guess that must make me a real fringe dweller in kayaking circles! :?

....................Oh well, I think that's something I can live with. Sorry if I do it with a smile on my face, but I really do enjoy getting out for a pedal in the fresh air. 

My opinion on the whole subject of Hobies, how much they cost, what they are really worth and whether they are better or worse than anything else is that it's pretty much irrelevenat unless you are actually considering purchasing one. If your not in the market, then don't waste time and energy wondering if someone else is getting their moneys worth. Instead just get in your own kayak of choice, and get out to enjoy the sun. The Hobie owners can do it with their mirage drives, the plastic paddlers can do it in theirs, and the glass kayakers can do it their way! It makes no difference in the scheme of things, and it should make no difference how we view other kayakers!


----------



## OBee (Dec 2, 2009)

I fish a lot and never really consider getting a kayak.......

untill I found Mirage Drive. It's great for non-fishing too.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

chris58 said:


> so many adds and comps to do with hobbies, :?
> yes they are a nice yak not that i own one (Viking tempo) that ia m more than happy with.
> but do yous think they are worth "all" the extra dollars?


I have been on this forum for a couple years now i never read anybody say oh damn i should not have brought my Hobie, i should have brought a paddle craft.

I started off in a paddle craft (Malibu extreme) and then got the Adventure and have never looked back,,added a sailing kit and lifes never been the same,,

Looks like you are thinking about getting one or you would not be asking,,you will not regret it ,,,hopefully you can put peddles to the metal soon .


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Jester said:


> i think they are so popular because they are so much easier for the lazy people and this has whats excelled their popularity.
> 
> As Australia is now the fattest nation in the world, and most people are so unfit, these are a good option for the ones who can not be bothered with the fitness and energy involved of paddling and the nation has lapped them up for this reason.
> 
> ...


Jeez mate theres some strong words there :lol: :lol: :lol:

but if it where true i would have one cause i behave like hommer simpson . :lol: :lol: 
craig


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Jester said:


> i think they are so popular because they are so much easier for the lazy people and this has whats excelled their popularity.
> 
> As Australia is now the fattest nation in the world, and most people are so unfit, these are a good option for the ones who can not be bothered with the fitness and energy involved of paddling and the nation has lapped them up for this reason.
> 
> ...


Great post


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well hobies must be bloody efficient water craft cause there good for us lazy fat people. Your yak must be poorly designed if it takes so much fitness and effort to paddle. Perhaps you should lay off the protien shakes before posting, it's done something to your brain


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jester said:


> i think they are so popular because they are so much easier for the lazy people and this has whats excelled their popularity.
> 
> As Australia is now the fattest nation in the world, and most people are so unfit, these are a good option for the ones who can not be bothered with the fitness and energy involved of paddling and the nation has lapped them up for this reason.
> 
> I think about 90% of people I see on them out on the water are overweight, so I think this is one of the major reasons. (have a look next time your out)


That's why I got one... i'm not overweight now but plan to get that way by peddling instead of paddling. That will fatten me up in no time...........



Jester said:


> how can something that costs about $500 to manufacture be worth $2,500????????????? You can buy a poly boat for less!!


Jester, that's what business is about... mark up and profit. It happens every day. What do you reckon the coffee you drink costs to make? Or the Big Mac that I plan to eat while getting fat in my Hobie?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I'm sick and tired of my Hobie - I weighed 65kg 4 years ago - bought a hobie hoping to get fat - and after 4 years of using it, I still weigh only 65kg. I'm really disappointed.  Perhaps I need to use it a bit more :?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

jester i loved that post man, 
consider yourself my apprentice.
i think your right , the coke holder in the side.
i really want a waterfront maccas with a paddle thru.

hay , funny story, last time i went thru a drive thru ,i gave the order to a rubbish bin in the car park. wondered why it wouldnt answer me.

wasnt some bloke recently talking on here about installing a deepfryer or something off the side of his yak. 
this obesity things really got me going
be back soon, off to the fridge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

blahger said:


> DALLAS! MUPPET PICTURE TO THREAD, STAT!


Hehe.....hmmm I hope there hasnt been some confusion about some hidden meaning within my muppet posts?
Let me make it clear here and now - I'm not looking to get into the business of branding people 'muppets' here 

Whenever I get the urge to post in a thread which seems to be teetering on the edge of going over the edge , I now force myself to keep my opinion to myself, and post a suitable muppet picture instead! 8)

Keeps me out of trouble ;-)


----------



## Ratdog (May 29, 2009)

Jester said:


> i think they are so popular because they are so much easier for the lazy people and this has whats excelled their popularity.
> 
> As Australia is now the fattest nation in the world, and most people are so unfit, these are a good option for the ones who can not be bothered with the fitness and energy involved of paddling and the nation has lapped them up for this reason.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha....thats so perfect coming from you....whats your real alias, cmon you know you want to reveal who you really are hiding behind that silly mask.....get your self some wool and knitting needles and go back to knitting that jumper with the twisties logo you have been putting off for so long.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

... sigh..... again with the popcorn


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Silly hobie fanboys.... :lol:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

can you make me some aswell crazy? man i hate re-runs


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL at your sig Sel


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

eth93 said:


> Silly hobie fanboys.... :lol:


Yes??


----------



## Ratdog (May 29, 2009)

zipper said:


> can you make me some aswell crazy? man i hate re-runs


dont deluede your self zipper we all love re runs, its the only thing us older blokes can hang on too from our youth. your too young to appreciate reruns of seinfeld.. thats why we troll the site looking for some bites its just like fishing and Jester uses the same old bait everytime, it seems to work well on Hobie owners he puts a fresh piece on and within seconds he has us hooked. He deosnt need to bream fish because he gets his bag of hobie owners everytime....and deep down you love it....


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

eth93 said:


> Silly hobie fanboys.... :lol:


You ski fanboy's are just as bad.
I have both so ill take sides with whichever team is winning at the time :lol:



Jester said:


> You can buy a poly boat for less!!


But you cant pedal or paddle that!! you will then have to buy an outboard for it which also cost just a fraction to manufacture compared to what they sell them for :lol:


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

craig450 said:


> eth93 said:
> 
> 
> > Silly hobie fanboys.... :lol:
> ...


and u need fuel, which is over priced and a licence which is a waste of money. and mates who want to go with you but wont chuck in for bait and fuel...

Why not get a hobie and spend the rest on makkas and doughnuts get fat and be jolly, rather than a skinny unhappy soul...no offence to all the cool 8) skinny guys , most of the guys i know are skinny dudes in hobbbbies, so im not racist..

Fat ....pfffft...just a little more puddin for the pushin.....i seen more biggerer guys on paddle yaks, *and they look just as happy as i do fishin*, oops sorry other biggerer guys that deserves another bag of popcorn and 4 ltr coke for penalties... :lol: just means another 10ks peddlin 2moro whilst on the phone to my mates and tying up rigs...while trolling/trawling.. :twisted:

and forgot to add whilst having a ciggy....that should get it going.. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

madfishman said:


> i seen more biggerer guys on paddle yaks


I reckon your eyes are playing tricks on you Neil, its probably just appears that way because we paddlers are packing some 'gun's' under our fishing shirts :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

I would of loved a hobie but the wife wouldn't allow me to spend 2000 upwards so she let me get a tempo fisherman cheap off my bro in law $700 and it is great for having my 4 year old sitting in the front and also outfishing me a couple of times ;-) ;-) ;-) I then went and jumped the gun and got a 35lb leccy motor off ebay for $100 now just need a bracket and battery and I'm sorted for heading back against the wind after I drift down the local lakes without having to paddle my arse off ruining all the relaxing fun I just had. Still would love a hobie outback but moving to the gc in oct and there is no way I'm taking my little one out deep even with his pfd on so hopefully I might pick up a 2nd hand hobie for me and keep the tempo for the canals as I'm guessing I could drift either way with the tide and again just use the motor to head back against the wind and current. So my argument (rambling) isn't going anywhere... But the joy isn't the $$$$ you put into it it's what you get out of it. Whatever kayak you have doesn't mean $h1t as everyone I've spoken to in person or on this forum don't care what yak or how many yaks you have it's how YOU are, it's not very often in this day and age where you get such a diverse bunch of people being nice to each other and lets hope this continues as this sport/hobby grows.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Dallas said:


> madfishman said:
> 
> 
> > i seen more biggerer guys on paddle yaks
> ...


Maaateeee i got bazzokas...

but as butterfingers added...ITS ALL ABOUT THE FUN YOU GET OUT OF IT. thats the right attitude.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

butterfingers said:


> But the joy isn't the $$$$ you put into it it's what you get out of it. Whatever kayak you have doesn't mean $h1t as everyone I've spoken to in person or on this forum don't care what yak or how many yaks you have it's how YOU are, it's not very often in this day and age where you get such a diverse bunch of people being nice to each other and lets hope this continues as this sport/hobby grows.


Great post.Well said butterfingers.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Watch out Jester - you'll end up with RSI
2 posts in 2 years then 8 posts in 2 weeks! Your on fire! :lol: :lol: 
Been fishing lately?
Would love to see you post up a trip report.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Good write up Ranger

and i agree whole heartedly .

craig


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

crazyratwoman said:


> ... sigh..... again with the popcorn


Actually, it looks like another serving of....









Mods, sort that knucklehead 'Jester' out. 
Its pretty clear that this user is just around to stir his own shit, and he's not got the balls to do it under his real username.

Seriously, threads like this are getting beyond a joke - they always end up in a shit fight, and honestly are rapidly destroying the original vibe of the site.

If you want to know about Hobies, then go to the Hobie websites and look for yourself there. Don't bother posting up on a public forum like this, because you've got the Hobie haters who'll tell you that they aren't any good - 99% of the time based on zero experience other than what they've heard from a bloke or read somewhere on a forum - and the Hobie owners who love them based on their own factual experience.

If you've really got to start yet another thread based on this topic that has been done a million times before, then may I suggest you ask 'Who has had a Mirage Driven Hobie, and gone back to a paddle only kayak for any other reason than physical injury that makes it hard for you to pedal?'
Current Hobie owners should avoid the temptation to reply to that thread, as should the Hobie haters, and lets just hear who's actually made the switch back and lets all just listen why.

Then, make your mind up - and lets put this infuriating topic to bed.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

madfishman said:


> Why not get a hobie and spend the rest on makkas and doughnuts get fat and be jolly, rather than a skinny unhappy soul...no offence to all the cool 8) skinny guys , most of the guys i know are skinny dudes in hobbbbies, so im not racist..
> 
> Fat ....pfffft...just a little more puddin for the pushin.....i seen more biggerer guys on paddle yaks, *and they look just as happy as i do fishin*, oops sorry other biggerer guys that deserves another bag of popcorn and 4 ltr coke for penalties... :lol:
> 
> :


Hey you calling me fat Niel. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

GoneFishn said:


> madfishman said:
> 
> 
> > Why not get a hobie and spend the rest on makkas and doughnuts get fat and be jolly, rather than a skinny unhappy soul...no offence to all the cool 8) skinny guys , most of the guys i know are skinny dudes in hobbbbies, so im not racist..
> ...


Nah mate, just happy to be fishin......and sharing the love..... 8)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

GregL said:


> crazyratwoman said:
> 
> 
> > ... sigh..... again with the popcorn
> ...


i certainly go to bed with my hobie somtimes. man it was hard finding lingerie to fit it on valentines day though


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

grinner said:


> GregL said:
> 
> 
> > crazyratwoman said:
> ...


Mate,

You are lucky....you have a Revo.

Try finding lingerie for a phat PRO ANGLER!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Liv'in Live Large....
Bart70


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

craig450 said:


> You ski fanboy's are just as bad.


I thought "Ski" was the yoghurt us phat fanboyz eat so we qualify to pedal a Hobie? :shock: :shock:

Bart70
(The Phat Fecker)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

The good Jester would be proud to know that his fellow comic book heroes are in training to buy a Hobie....










Liv'in Life Large....

Bart70


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

gra said:


> Unless it's a Daylite Paddler which of course means you deserve to be ridiculed at every turn.


I reckon two of those, strapped to your feet, would be an awesome fly fishing platform Gra.. go on, you KNOW you want one... 
.. or two.

Red.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

I've said it before.
Anonymous posts are fine until it gets ugly. 
My highly-sensitive, suspicious bullsh*t detector often picks up hidden agendas. Some of these posters are actually pushing certain wheelbarrows without declaring their affilliations. This colours the genuineness of their comments. 
Sure, the "fanboyz" jump to defend their cause sometimes. Many of them see it as a game.
The funnier thing is, that I regularly come face-to-face with people who scan/pore over forums like AKFF. They come to me to buy a Hobie (often their first boat. Most are quick to dismiss the aggressive, Hobie-hater posts. In fact they can see thru the thin veneer and it strengthens their decision.
Keep it up Jester and Co. Business has never been better.
Love your work.

AND ITS "HOBIE"!


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe Rangers post is one of the best I have ever read.

Well done.

Steven


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Jester said:


> i think they are so popular because they are so much easier for the lazy people and this has whats excelled their popularity.
> 
> As Australia is now the fattest nation in the world, and most people are so unfit, these are a good option for the ones who can not be bothered with the fitness and energy involved of paddling and the nation has lapped them up for this reason.
> 
> ...


I know who Jester is!!!!










I'm amazed this thread has got this far to be honest...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

who gives a sh#t ?
"show me the fish" is what i say

now can't some you lazy bast#rds get out there and post up a trip report.
That would be far more interesting


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

We love our Hobies. We can use them with or without the drive. The drives are a fantastic bit of engineering for those of us who appreciate that.

Also my hands/forearms are stuffed and I find using the paddle painful so the wonderful Hobie is the only option for me 

Don't knock it 'till you have tried it and don't tar everyone with the same brush re being overweight :shock: :shock: :shock: .

Enjoy your fishing and kayaking which ever way you choose to go. :twisted:

Cheers - have a good weekend everyone.

Georgia ;-)


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok OK OK!!
i get the idea, if you own a "HOBIE" your very happy with it, if you dont your still happy with the one you have.
i didnt put this post up to make it a US or THEM. 
more just to ask what yous ALL felt if the extra $$$ is worth it, seems so!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Sunhobie said:


> I've said it before.
> Anonymous posts are fine until it gets ugly.
> My highly-sensitive, suspicious bullsh*t detector often picks up hidden agendas. Some of these posters are actually pushing certain wheelbarrows without declaring their affilliations. This colours the genuineness of their comments.
> Sure, the "fanboyz" jump to defend their cause sometimes. Many of them see it as a game.
> ...


Gday Sunhobie,

Firstly before I say anything - out of fear of being labelled one of these 'Haters' we keep hearing about, my contribution to the topic was as follows :



Dallas said:


> I think the features in the Hobie kayaks justify the asking price, I don't own one so am not biased one way or another
> 
> Personally I think the question isnt whether they are good (becuase IMO they definately are), or if they are actually worth the asking price (again, IMO definately they are)
> 
> The only question is, do they suit your specific needs, and if so, do you want one (or two, or three ;-) ) - end of story 8)


Ok, now I have that out of the way in hope that I wont be incorrectly labelled one of these 'Haters'

Politely and respectfully I ask, have a look back through all of the posts in this thread, with the exception of the one silly post made by Jester the HUGE majority of the posts (95%) have been either made by Hobie owners, or people who are supporting Hobie's being worth the asking price (myself included).

Despite the overwelming support being shown in the thread, the topic again seems to be attracting some people throwing around the words 'Peanuts' and 'Haters' and commenting on how the thread should have been shut down and can't believe its gone on so long.

I don't see anyone in this thread 'Hating' on the Hobie product at all, - do you think maybe some people are being WAY too oversensitive to any discussion regarding Hobies, and now immediately start getting outraged and defensive???

In fact, the first inflammatory post in this thread was initiated by a Hobie owner



justcrusin said:


> Hobies are for fisho's that want to use kayaks
> 
> Paddles are for kayakers that want to fish


Hobie owners are a patriotic bunch 8) thats something as a supplier you have to be happy with, but maybe its time to sit back and look at whats being said objectively before getting outraged and defensive.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

In response to JC's post being inflammatory, the meaning behind it is quite obvious - and is certainly not intended to cause offence.
Let me re-word it....

If you want to go kayak fishing and paddle, then buy a paddle kayak.
If you want to go kayak fishing and not paddle, then buy a Hobie.

Its that simple. 
As an employee of HobieCat, I will not comment on 'value for money' - simply because my opinion, albeit as well informed as you can get, will be quite obviously regarded as being biased - but I can't recall any actual owner - not prospective buyer - complaining about investing in the product.
My apologies for being generic in the term 'Hobie Haters' - but they are out there, and can often be relied on to put the boot in whenever these 'discussions' come up.
What does infuriate me though is that threads like these come up all the time. Established users of this site should be fully aware of when they are waving a lit match around a powder keg - that keg being a mixture of very loyal Hobie owners and those who choose to fish from traditional kayaks.
It has been said before that traditional kayak owners feel that the Hobie owners are ramming 'how much better Hobies are' down their throats, and that pisses them off. 
Look, at the end of the day, I have yet to read a post where any Hobie owner specifically mentions that Hobies are better than any other yak. They will talk about the advantages of peddle driven craft, but that is as far as it goes - and I don't know any Hobie owner who actually gives a rats about what the next bloke is riding, or makes any effort to post any negative points about traditional kayaks. 'We' just don't care, because it is not an issue. You're going fishing, and so are we - what's the big deal?

Anyway, thats all I'll say on the matter - I may as well save my breath because it'll probably start all over again next week :?

Regards,
Greg


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Dallas,
Yes, I agree with many of the things you have said. I must admit tho, I have missed a fair bit this week, so I won't let you fully off the hook, because maybe some of your edited posts were inflamatory  
My comments were based on a feeling for the whole of this forum, not just this thread.
I just read an elongated thread in the safety section which had a more concerning flavour. I wrote a lengthy post about it, but it is sitting as a saved document, so that I can carefully consider my comments before I post it. I will probably delete half of it in the morning, so as not to fly-off-the handle and make an *rseh*le of myself.
Some people should try that sometimes.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hey greggy, time for another ride round oz mate,

have you been back on the bike in the last year?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

grinner said:


> hey greggy, time for another ride round oz mate,
> 
> have you been back on the bike in the last year?


I'd love to, but no mate, I'm doing enough pedaling as it is.... ;-)


----------

